# @YvonneG



## Maggie3fan (Jun 13, 2020)

Giant African Rhubarb so far I have a 6 ft leaf. I'm going to take the biggest leaf at the end of the season and pour cement over it and 
make a bird bath


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

I love it! Cant wait to see how it comes out


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

That is crazy!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 13, 2020)

Looking good.....How long have you grown these?

Here are seeds.



https://www.dhgate.com/product/50-pcs-bag-gunnera-manicata-seeds-also-called/415273704.html


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> That is crazy!!!


We are talking about maggie here haha


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We are talking about maggie here haha


Too true. Super green thumb. She counter balances my black thumb hahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Too true. Super green thumb. She counter balances my black thumb hahaha


I dont even have a thumb


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Any thing i grow its by accident


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Any thing i grow its by accident


Hahaha!!! Same!!!!


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh I lied! I can grow a wild lettuce transplant jahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Hahaha!!! Same!!!!


But i dont smoke it lol unless its by “accident”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Oh I lied! I can grow a wild lettuce transplant jahaha


Yes the “lettuce” u grow Is wild haha


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes the “lettuce” u grow Is wild haha


Devils lettuce bahahahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Grown at HIGH Noon


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We are talking about maggie here haha


hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...jerk


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 13, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Looking good.....How long have you grown these?
> 
> Here are seeds.
> 
> ...


About 8 years ago my son bought a 2 year old start at our local farmers market. My son planted it in clay soil in full sun and never watered it and so started a slow decline. They grow in a swampy area. So, OMG! One day while my son was in his yard he noticed the plant was gone. Wow?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2020)

You make me so jealous! I'd LOVE to be able to grow that here.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

Well, Ron says he does not believe I can do the cement thing. He thinks the leaf, as tough as it is, would not contain the cement, and how would I make it stand up. Crap, back to the drawing board.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ink (Jun 14, 2020)

You might be able to make an imprint into the cement?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

jaizei said:


>


Jaizei...I was beginning to think you had left TFO. Glad to see you still here. I went thru N2TORTS pictures and couldn't find the one of the tiki stuff for his torts. I am hoping you might help. Always, when I was looking for something like Bob stories, and you would post those stories.
Also, Jaizei, as a moderator, found stuff that might be lost. When I was fairly new to TFO, and being a moderator, oh...never mind


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> You make me so jealous! I'd LOVE to be able to grow that here.


@Yvonne G you CAN grow one. Plant those seeds in your house. When they are of a size, pick the best one and plant it close to your pond. Ta da!


----------



## Braeden p (Jun 16, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont even have a thumb


Mine is a dumb thumb gets hit by hammers cut a lot by being dumb always hitting it when filling metal and I don’t use gloves because I lose the feel.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> hhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...jerk


That's ok because sometimes he admits to hoof foot and leg disease of the mouth...


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2020)

Braeden p said:


> Mine is a dumb thumb gets hit by hammers cut a lot by being dumb always hitting it when filling metal and I don’t use gloves because I lose the feel.


I have 2 sets of fingerprints. Mine from birth that don't show up very well cause I'm older and the other set that is needle sticks, saw cuts, hammer hits, you name it it's happened! Glad I'm not a criminal cause I'd certainly get caught.


----------



## Braeden p (Jun 16, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> I have 2 sets of fingerprints. Mine from birth that don't show up very well cause I'm older and the other set that is needle sticks, saw cuts, hammer hits, you name it it's happened! Glad I'm not a criminal cause I'd certainly get caught.


My finger prints are so bad because of cuts.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2020)

Braeden p said:


> My finger prints are so bad because of cuts.


Same here. Needle sticks on an industrial leather barbertrim sewing machine can be real bad if you automatically pull your finger out. And who doesn't even when you know better.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Jaizei...I was beginning to think you had left TFO. Glad to see you still here. I went thru N2TORTS pictures and couldn't find the one of the tiki stuff for his torts. I am hoping you might help. Always, when I was looking for something like Bob stories, and you would post those stories.
> Also, Jaizei, as a moderator, found stuff that might be lost. When I was fairly new to TFO, and being a moderator, oh...never mind


I love love love that video. I have paperwork on how to do that with a sunflower leaf.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 16, 2020)

jaizei said:


>


Yes. I have paperwork work on doing that with a sunflower leaf! But I love the video! Either would work.


----------

